# Your Top 10 CD's



## wdw_ (May 29, 2002)

This thread is to list your top 10 favorite CDs.

If you can't name 10, then just go as high as you can. Or you can go as high as you want. Whatever.

Here are mine:



1. Toxicity - System of a Down
2. Follow The Leader  Korn
3. Hybrid Theory  Linkin Park
4. Life is peachy  Korn
5. Tenacious D - Tenacious D
6. Take off your Pants And Jacket  Blink 182
7. Significant Other  Limp Bizkit
8. Chocolate Starfish and Hotdog Flavored Water  Limp Bizkit
9. Enema of The State - Blink 182
10. Rock Steady - No Doubt
11. Play  Moby
12. Come Clean  Puddle of Mudd
13. Dude Ranch  Blink 182
14. Break The Cycle  Staind
15. The Best of AC/DC  AC/DC
16. Gorillaz  Gorillaz
17. Satellite  P.O.D.
18. Nevermind  Nirvana
19. Return of Saturn  No Doubt
20. All Killer No Filler  Sum 41
21. System of A Down  System of A Down
22. Appetite For Destruction  Guns N Roses
23. ANThology - Alien Ant Farm

Yeah 23!


----------



## sithious (May 29, 2002)

my top ten would be completely different every time, depending on my mood when you asked me ...
so here's my top ten for this moment:

1. the beatles - white album
2. gunpowder electric - festplatte
3. nick drake - five leaves left
4. busta rhymes - when disaster strikes
5. the who - who by numbers
6. beach boys - surf's up
7. de la soul - 3 feet high & rising
8. nirvana - nevermind
9. gorillaz - gorillaz
10. the streets - original pirate material


----------



## mrfluffy (May 29, 2002)

1. SOAD - SOAD
2. SOAD - toxicity
3. Muse - Showbiz
4. Muse - Origin of symmetry
5. Machine head - the burning red
6. apartment 26 - hallucinating
7. ill nino - revolution
8. RHCP - californication
9. machine head - supercharger


----------



## tismey (May 29, 2002)

If we're talking all-time favourites then it would have to go like this.

1. Gentlemen - The Afghan Whigs - An album that has lasted through five relationships and their subsequent breakups. More like a best friend than a record. It was also due to this record that I met my current lady.
2. It Takes A Nation Of Millions To Hold Us Back - Public Enemy - The ultimate Public Enemy album, therefore the ultimate rap album.
3. Nevermind - Nirvana - A record that I hope will outlive Kurt Cobains legacy. Regardless of all the hype and rumours, these are still amazing songs.
4. Doolittle - The Pixies - Here Comes Your Man was the first thing I learnt to play on a guitar.
5. Fresh Fruit For Rotting Vegetables - The Dead Kennedies - The first record my parents REALLY objected to.
6. Orange - The Jon Spencer Blues Explosion - Riffs to die for and lyrics to shout unintelligibly for no reason. What could be more perfect?
7. Enter The Wu-Tang: 36 Chambers - Wu-Tang Clan - The first album, before it all went wrong. Reinvented hip-hop, like Nation Of Millions before it.
8. The Queen Is Dead - The Smiths - My tape copy wore out years ago and I only found a replacement on vinyl last year. Listening to it again was a revelation.
9. Generation Terrorists - Manic Street Preachers - A mess of eyeliner and spraypaint, seeing the Manics touring this album was the first gig I went to.
10. Im Your Man - Leonard Cohen - First discovered through the film Pump Up The Volume, the aural definition of the word bittersweet.

That said, there are several records from the last year or so that may make onto that list eventually - Aesop Rock, Cannibal Ox, the last Fugazi record, Black Rebel Motorcycle Club. But these are all records that have earned their place in my life.


----------



## dlookus (May 29, 2002)

Mine goes to 11 

1. Pixies - Bossanova
2. Beatles - Abbey Road
3. Pixies - Doolittle
4. Radiohead  - OK Computer
5. Talking Heads - Remain in Light
6. Soul Coughing - Ruby Vroom
7. Public Enemy - It Takes a Nation of Millions to Hold Us Back
8. Weezer - Weezer (The first one)
9. Beastie Boys - Paul's Boutique
10. A Tribe Called Quest - The Low End Theory
11. Beck - Mutations

Nice to see some similar tastes on this board.

Honorable Mention (too new to me to be on the list):
 Kruder and Dorfmeister - Sessions
 Mos Def - Black on Both Sides
 Roni Size - New Forms
 Superchunk - Here's to Shutting Up
 Hum - Downward is Heavenward


----------



## Bluefusion (May 29, 2002)

Hey, I beat no one's heard of most of mine! They are no longer in any real order at all. Sorry.

[edit: added quite a few, removed duplicate artists, just for the sake of variety)

1. Delerium: Karma
2. Paul Mounsey : Nahoo
3. Toto : Kingdom of Desire
4. Garmarna : Hildegard von Bingen
5. The Crystal Method : Vegas
6. System of a Down : Toxicity
7. Baka Beyond :  The Meeting Pool
8. The Chemical Brothers : Come With Us
9. Nirvana : Nevermind
10. Enigma : The Screen Behind the Mirror
11. Cusco: 2000
12. Propellerheads : DECKSANDDRUMSANDROCKANDROLL
13. Mars Lasar: The Eleventh Hour
14. Nirvana : In Utero
15. Placebo : Without You I'm Nothing
16. Linkin Park : Hybrid Theory
17. Sarah McLachlan : Fumbling Towards Ecstasy
18. Mr. Mister : Go On. . .
19. Sorten Muld : Mark II
20. Enya : Shepherd Moons
21. Staind : Break the Cycle
22. Cold : Cold
23. Meat Beat Manifesto : Actual Sounds + Voices
24. The Offspring : Conspiracy of One
25. Jewel : Standing Still
26. Myth : Chorus of Tribes
27. Waterbone : Tibet (if you can find this, ANYWHERE, for ANY PRICE, buy it... it is BRILLIANT--and nearly impossible to find, even on Audiogalaxy)
28. D.M. Cook : Terra Incognita (of course! )
29. Nicholas Gunn : Music of the Grand Canyon
30. Massive Attack : Mezzanine (WOW)


----------



## AdmiralAK (May 29, 2002)

In no particular order:

1. Modern Talking - Back for Good
2. Scooter - Back to the heavyweight jam
3. Bluemchen - Fuer immer und ewig
4. 666 - who's afraid of... ?
5. Paffendorf - Rhythm & Sex (single)
6. 2unlimited - No Limit
7. Anastacia - Not that kind
8. Hamasaki Aiymi - Trauma (single)
9. Pink's first album 
10. Despoina Vandi - Geia (greek)


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 29, 2002)

1. Green Day : Dookie
2-6.  Nummi's punk mix CDs
7. Green Day: Kerplunk
8. Warped Tour
9. New Found Glory
10. Me First and the Gimme Gimmes:


----------



## .dev.lqd (May 29, 2002)

1. Coil - Love's Secret Domain

The most accessible of coil's albums (to date) and still has some of the best lyrics, rhythms, and most gracefulness of anything I've ever heard.

2. Moby - Play

The sheer volume of beautiful music on this album, and its flow is astounding. Just leave it on repeat and go with it.

3. Modest Mouse - The Lonesome Crowded West

The catchiest songs I've ever heard. In sequence... you won't have them out of your head forever. And if you're a skinny, angsty, shy college student wearing pastel polo shirts and dickies... oh yeah. 

4. Beck - Odelay

YOU CANNOT *&^$ WITH THIS ALBUM. There's a definite reason he got a Graemy (sp?!) for this.

5. Matmos - A Chance to Cut is a Chance to Cure

The concept album to bury all concept albums. Entirely composed from sounds gathered from various medical facilities... including such glorious tracks as Lipostudio... and so on, L.A.S.I.K., Spondee, and California Rhinoplasty.

6. Future Sound of London - Dead Cities

FSOL man... rock out. A really nice variety of driven electronics and very beautiful compositions... these guys make up more sound per album than anyone else. You rarely hear the same sound more than once. 

7. Underworld - dubnobasswithmyheadman

This has some really great great music on it. Again... a discman on repeat is your friend. Cowgirl, Dirty Epic, Skyscraper...I love you, River of Bass... 

8. Weezer - the blue album

The newer stuff is good, but this is their best. 

9. Das EFX - Dead Serious

The most infectious and RIDICULOUS rhymes you will ever hear... more pop culture references than you can imagine...

10. Nine Inch Nails - The Downward Spiral

A really great album with some incredible depth and some incredible music.


----------



## satanicpoptart (May 29, 2002)

1. Slipknot-slipknot

2.Mudvayne-L.D. 50

3.Primus- The Brown Album

4.Primus- Sailing the Seas of Cheese

5.Slipknot- Iowa

6.Soulfly-Soulfly

7.Coal Chamber-Coal chamber

8.ICP- Ringmaster

9.Kittie- Oracle

10.Sur Sudha- (mislanious citar songs)


----------



## nkuvu (May 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bluefusion _
> *Hey, I beat no one's heard of most of mine! Although not really in order, just... sort of.
> 
> 1. Delerium: Karma
> ...


Not only have I heard of these, I have them.  Also Poem, Sycophant and one other (that I forget the name of right now) by Delerium.  Also Tweekend by Crystal Method.

You might also like Paul Oakenfold and Orb.


----------



## googolplex (May 29, 2002)

Ok, I really don't think I can put these in order I like a lot of CDs.

Pink Floyd - Wish you were here - AMAZING
Our Lady Peace - Clumsy
Tragically Hip - Up to here
Green Day - Dookie
Weezer - The Blue Album (this is popular on here )
Nirvana - Nevermind (popular again)
Oasis - [Whats the story] Morning Glory
Cake - Fashion Nugget
Sum41 - All Killer no Filler
Pink Floyd - Dark Side of the Moon
Our Lady Peace - Spiritual Machines
Led Zeppelin - any album
Barenaked Ladies - I like their older stuff but their greatest hits cd - Disk One: All our greatest hits - rocks.

And I have to go now I could keep going for ever.


----------



## Bluefusion (May 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nkuvu _
> *
> Not only have I heard of these, I have them.  Also Poem, Sycophant and one other (that I forget the name of right now) by Delerium.  Also Tweekend by Crystal Method.
> 
> You might also like Paul Oakenfold and Orb. *



That would be Morpheus or Semantic Spaces, right? (The Delerium one) Morpheus is really good, too, although completely different... and yeah, I have Tweekend too... some songs are quite good but overall I don't like it as much as Vegas; what do you think?

I love ORB, don't have nearly enough of their stuff yet though... and I really should look into some Oakenfold, everyone's recommending that these days 

It seems that Propellerheads and Delerium are my new addiction. I can't WAIT until the Rob Dougan CD in June! (He's the guy who did "Clubbed to Death", "Furious Angels", and "I'm Not Driving Anymore"... if any of you guys don't have them, download them NOW; they are some of the best electronica songs ever made, IMO ("I'm Not Driving Anymore", in particular, has this passionately desperate end-of-your-life sound to it that's just AMAZING)


----------



## alphasoixante (May 29, 2002)

Not in a particular order:

1. The Birthday Party - Junkyard or Mutiny/Bad Seed ep
2. Nick Cave - Every Album
3. The The - Mind Bomb or Naked Self
4. The Jam - Every Album
5. Stiff Little Fingers - Nobody's Heroes
6. Rocket from the Crypt - Circa Now or All Systems Go Vol. 2
7. Husker Du - Everything Falls Apart
8. Johnny Cash - Live at Folsom Prison/San Quentin
9. Hank Williams - Greatest Hits
10. Pixies - Doolittle
11. Pogues - Rum, Sodomy and the Lash
12. Soundtrack to Rushmore

and the list goes on...


----------



## dlookus (May 29, 2002)

> 12. Soundtrack to Rushmore



I recommend this album to everyone. Didn't make my list, but probably one of the best soundtracks I've ever heard.


----------



## nkuvu (May 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bluefusion _
> *
> 
> That would be Morpheus or Semantic Spaces, right? (The Delerium one) Morpheus is really good, too, although completely different... and yeah, I have Tweekend too... some songs are quite good but overall I don't like it as much as Vegas; what do you think?
> *


Ya, it's Morpheus.  Thanks.

Tweekend is good, but it really has a very different feeling than Vegas.  I know bands change and evolve and all that good stuff, but I wanted another CD like Vegas.


> *It seems that Propellerheads and Delerium are my new addiction. I can't WAIT until the Rob Dougan CD in June! *


Hadn't heard of him, I'll check it out.  Thanks.

Run Lola Run is also a good soundtrack (as well as a good movie), btw...


----------



## mrfluffy (May 29, 2002)

some more

10. static-x -machine
11. coal chamber - coal chamber
12. SOAD - a CD with the songs they've only done live
13. spineshank - the height of callousness


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (May 29, 2002)

wow... umm... i don't "buy" cd's so I really don't have favorites! 

but the ones I have bought or know are good are these (not in any particular order)

System of a Down - Toxicity
Puddle of Mudd - Come Clean
Adema - Self Titled
Nelly - Country Grammar
Linkin Park - Hybrid Theory
Nickelback - Silver Side Up
Fight Club Soundtrack (that movie 0WNZ!!!!!!)
Eminem - The Eminem Show (the new album)
Korn - Untouchables (the new album)
Blink 182 - Enema of the State / Take Off Your Pants and Jacket
Limp Bizkit - Chocolate Starfish and the Hotdog Flavored Water
No Doubt - Rock Steady
Staind - Break The Cycle


ahh hell i can't think of any more... i usually just download tracks that I like and then burn compliation albums... so much better


----------

